# And Where Are The Spiders...?



## lorteti hr

so....?I want to see some spiders....
I m reading some stuff about tarantulas....
and one spider is in my pet shop...what do you think about
Grammostola rosea...?
its ok for beginners...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I just posted this thread...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/201840-g-rosea-cage/

CLUSTER ONE and Piranha Guru have more impressive collections than I do, I'm sure they have some pics to post. G. rosea are great beginner Ts because they don't really need any special humidity requirements beyond normal indoor conditions, they move pretty slow, and they aren't aggressive.


----------



## BRUNER247

Spider section maybe?


----------



## lorteti hr

BRUNER247 said:


> Spider section maybe?


where is that section my dear bruner...?
all I can see is freakin snakes...
maybe I m blind,who knows....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

lorteti hr said:


> so....?I want to see some spiders....
> I m reading some stuff about tarantulas....
> and one spider is in my pet shop...what do you think about
> Grammostola rosea...?
> its ok for beginners...


G. rosea is a good beginner species as they require low humidity. Some downsides are they look rather drab unless you get a red colour phase one (more $), they grow slow, occationally go on long fasts and have the odd one that is a nutjob.

There are other species I would do over rosea but they probably costabit more for a sling.

A couple questions to see what you are looking for:

Colour- How important?
Size- Large/small?
Habitat- desert, jungle, shrubland...?
max tanksize you want to use?
Handling or no (I personally reccomend against it though I know some will regardless so if you do you can at least have a species that will tolerate it)?

any additional preferences?


----------



## lorteti hr

CLUSTER ONE said:


> so....?I want to see some spiders....
> I m reading some stuff about tarantulas....
> and one spider is in my pet shop...what do you think about
> Grammostola rosea...?
> its ok for beginners...


G. rosea is a good beginner species as they require low humidity. Some downsides are they look rather drab unless you get a red colour phase one (more $), they grow slow, occationally go on long fasts and have the odd one that is a nutjob.

There are other species I would do over rosea but they probably costabit more for a sling.

A couple questions to see what you are looking for:

Colour- How important?
Size- Large/small?
Habitat- desert, jungle, shrubland...?
max tanksize you want to use?
Handling or no (I personally reccomend against it though I know some will regardless so if you do you can at least have a species that will tolerate it)?

any additional preferences?
[/quote]
thanks mate for reply...ok lets go...
colour-not important..
size-not important...
habitat-jungle..
tank-for now I have 30x25x20(cm)
handling-no..
I also found Brachypelma smithi...but that t.lives in desert or?
its very cheap and small...1cm big...
can I use bigger tank...not in high just wider...?
for now I got this in my pet shop....:
Brachypelma albopilosum...
Brachypelma smithi...
Grammostola rosea red form...
Haplopelma lividum...
Holothele incei...
Poecilotheria fasciata...


----------



## Piranha Guru

B. smithi is more of a scrubland species. They will be fine under normal room temperature and humidity. My smithi is a ready hair flicker as most Brachypelma are (defense mechanism), but they do look good! Grammostola tend to be less likely to flick. G. pulchra can be pricey and hard to find but are pretty laid back and have a nice velvety black color.

When getting a sling, you will need a much smaller container that is escape proof. Slings are small, fast, need lots of humidity, and need more care and attention. I would recommend a subadult as your first T. Try to get one sexed as females live much longer than males. In the case of B. smithi, you're probably looking at no more than 5 years out of a male and up to 30 out of a female.

I noticed in another thread that you eventually want a salmon pink bird eater. Lasiodora parahybana is actually not a bad beginner species if obtained as a smaller subadult. They grow fast, do fine with room temperatures, and are voracious eaters.

Your tank size is fine for a subadult. You can upgrade later if you want, but T's don't need a huge habitat. It's all about what is a safe height (falls can kill them), whether or not they can find food, and how elaborate you want to get.


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks mate...
yeah I can get birdeater for 30$ 4inch big..
but for the first time I want something smaller when its full grown..
can you tell me some tarantulas from the old world...?
they don t have hair on their back...right??
hey I just found another one for sale close to my home...blue fang..


----------



## Piranha Guru

All tarantulas have hair...it's just that the Old World don't flick and more likely to bolt or bite. You might be better off with a New World arboreal, but then you run into the humidity problem again. Grammostola is your best bet since they are less likely to flick than Brachypelma, but it is often up to the individual T.

I don't mess with OW since my T's are in a classroom. I like nice display specimens that aren't going to bolt or bite me when doing tank maintenance. Some of the OW have some string venom. With Brachys and Grammies, all I have to worry about is the occasional hair flick or threat display. Plus, they are pretty tolerant of classroom temps and humidity.


----------



## lorteti hr

ok,thanks mate...I m not gonna bother you anymore,thanks for the help...
I m gonna start with Grammostola rosea or Mexican Redknee b.smithi...


----------



## Piranha Guru

lorteti hr said:


> ok,thanks mate...I m not gonna bother you anymore,thanks for the help...
> I m gonna start with Grammostola rosea or Mexican Redknee b.smithi...


You really can't go wrong with either. Honestly, any readily available Grammostola or Brachypelma would be fine. Good luck!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

A smithi would be a great choice. the only real drawback is though they are cheap small they grow slow while roseas are cheap large as they are wild caught. For smithi I beleive it is illigal to catch them wild so most are captive bred in mexico or wherever by hobbiests. Adult females could go for 150$ plus though you may be able to get a juvie female for less


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

lorteti hr said:


> thanks mate for reply...ok lets go...
> colour-not important..
> size-not important...
> habitat-jungle..rosea is more of a scrubland/desert species though any settinhg will work as long as you keep humidity down
> tank-for now I have 30x25x20(cm)This will work good for a juvie though for an adult you may want a slightly larger tank
> handling-no..
> I also found Brachypelma smithi...but that t.lives in desert or?scrub land i beleive. I don't think its habitat is overly differnent then that of a roseaits very cheap and small...1cm big...
> can I use bigger tank...not in high just wider...?A bit bigger is fine though people generally don't go too oversized as t's are not overly active and it is easier to keep an eye on t's too make sure they eat... in properly sized tanks. a bit bigger is fine though you shouldn't put a sling in that 30x25x20 tank.
> for now I got this in my pet shop....:
> Brachypelma albopilosum...
> Brachypelma smithi...
> Grammostola rosea red form...
> Haplopelma lividum...aggressive
> Holothele incei...Communal dwarf species
> Poecilotheria fasciata...aggressive OW


Out of those I would go smithi though you can get tons of t's shipped across usa from numerous vendors for cheap


----------



## lorteti hr

I know I'm boring but can you guys tell me something about trap door spider...?
is that tarantula or...?is there some kind of tarantula documentary...?
and does anyone have wolf spider...?looks cool...


----------



## Bawb2u

Piranha Guru said:


> With Brachys and Grammies, all I have to worry about is the occasional hair flick or threat display.


My female smithi, that I'd had and handled for several years, bit me on the right forearm one day for no discernible reason. My arm swelled to more than double, I almost had a have a fasciotomy and had fever, cramps and vomiting for about four hours. I developed an allergy to the urticating hairs and had to get rid of my entire collection of New Worlds, over thirty adults and masses of lings. I'd never been allergic to anything in my life before that. Just saying.


----------



## lorteti hr

Bawb2u said:


> With Brachys and Grammies, all I have to worry about is the occasional hair flick or threat display.


My female smithi, that I'd had and handled for several years, bit me on the right forearm one day for no discernible reason. My arm swelled to more than double, I almost had a have a fasciotomy and had fever, cramps and vomiting for about four hours. I developed an allergy to the urticating hairs and had to get rid of my entire collection of New Worlds, over thirty adults and masses of lings. I'd never been allergic to anything in my life before that. Just saying.
[/quote]
thanks mate I appreciate it...








how often do you have to clean their territory..and in what way...?


----------



## lorteti hr

guys you are going to kill me now...
I just ordered Lasiodora parahybana...
and I have tank for her 50x40x40(cm)
and I think I m gonna buy a flamethrower just in case...


----------



## Piranha Guru

Bawb2u said:


> how often do you have to clean their territory..and in what way...?


I just spot clean their boluses and waste...sometimes you have to scrape the dried waste from the side of the tank with a blade. I also will remove molting webs, webbing in inconvenient places, and webbed up substrate that starts to bunch up. Since all mine are big enough to be kept on dry substrate, I don't have to worry about mold.


----------



## lorteti hr

she is 4-5 inch big and dude told me that she likes showing the teeth...crazy spider...
he is going to give her in a plastic tank where she is because he is to scared to move her..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

My lasiodora parahybana is a crazy female. It wouold bite me in a second if given the chance. I have her in a 15g (24x12x12") and she is currently 7". A nice display species but get some long tongs to keep your distance.


----------



## lorteti hr

hi guys...is this the same spider...
pterinochilus mammilatus or murinus?
I want orange baboon tarantula...
thanks....


----------



## lorteti hr

nothing??


----------



## Piranha Guru

lorteti hr said:


> hi guys...is this the same spider...
> pterinochilus mammilatus or murinus?
> I want orange baboon tarantula...
> thanks....


Same thing...both are OBTs. I believe P. murinus is the correct naming and mammilatus turned out to just be a color phase.

Are you sure you want an OBT? They don't get the nickname "Orange Bitey Thing" because they are laid back!


----------



## lorteti hr

Piranha Guru said:


> hi guys...is this the same spider...
> pterinochilus mammilatus or murinus?
> I want orange baboon tarantula...
> thanks....


Same thing...both are OBTs. I believe P. murinus is the correct naming and mammilatus turned out to just be a color phase.

Are you sure you want an OBT? They don't get the nickname "Orange Bitey Thing" because they are laid back!
[/quote]














yeah I don t have terrarium for bigger t.and they get 5-6 inches the most...
I got 30x20x22(cm)terrarium...
and I want that spider because I hate tarantula hawk wasp....damn flying freaks....


----------



## lorteti hr

hi guys...I just got my sweet little spider...3cm big grammostola pulchra(brasilian black)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

nice choice for a first t. Slow growers though


----------



## lorteti hr

yeah!!!I just saw how my spider eating a cricket..








fast mf.....








two days from now I m gonna get lasiodora parahybana also 3 cm big..




























guys....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

G. pulcra is not the fastest feeder. If you get a lp you will see that they are alot more agressive predators


----------



## Piranha Guru

CLUSTER ONE said:


> G. pulcra is not the fastest feeder. If you get a lp you will see that they are alot more agressive predators


I think it is still up to the individual T...both my male and female pulchra hit hard and fast. They are ready as soon as I open the lid. My male LP is no slouch, but not always as enthused. I would definitely agree though that the LP is more defensive.


----------



## lorteti hr

I m gonna try to take some pictures today so you can see that little creature..
if he gets out of the pit..








should I feed my t.every day?
I have to go for my new terrarium today for l.parahybana..I ordered 60x40x35(cm)
does anyone of you guys have skeleton tarantula..?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

For t sling feeding 1-2 time a week will be fine.


----------



## lorteti hr

ok guys now I have:
grammostola pulchra
haplopelma lividum
Ephebopus cyanognathus 
and now I want p.murinus,e.murinus and c.darlingi..
I like burrowers tarantulas so do you guys have any ideas and names for me...
thanks...


----------



## BRUNER247

Jamie's tarantulas has the obt your wanting for $7-9 ea. Aggressive lil guys.


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks dude...








can someone tell me the real name for trap door spider...?


----------



## BRUNER247

I've only seen them labeled as African trapdoor tarantula for 26$, don't show pic neither.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

there are various species form diffenent localities. I couldn't even tell you if they share the same genus or not.


----------



## lorteti hr

what is this guys...?
I found that thing yesterday...


----------



## memento

Trapdoor spiders are Ctenizidae species. Nice spiders...

Haven't got a clue though on ID'ing the one above - I can only determin Genus by microscopic research...

But though I like your enthousiasm regarding tarantulas, I'd like to warn you - don't go too fast, don't get into African burrowers or species like Pterinochylus murinus too early.... they are not exactly friendly and harmless species.
Those are damn fast, very defensive or sometimes even agressive towards you and a serious bite isn't something you want to experience.
Make sure you realise what you're getting









But if you really want some beautiful species, start lokking for arboreals.... Poecilotheria genus and Hetrroscodra maculata are wonderful, active and most of the time visible.


----------



## BRUNER247

My obt's are mean lil mofos. Heavy webbers also.


----------



## lorteti hr

is that wolf spider...?
yeah I like arboreal species but I heard that they can jump and I don t want that..
for now its ok,I got 3 spiders and that is it......for now.....my lividum just molted yesterday in his tunnel..
and my pulchra eat worm this morning after 5 weeks of hunger and she was super fast....almost jump on my hand...








o yeah and what do you guys think about darlingi?


----------



## BRUNER247

My little vinny sun tiger is a digger. Has a angled shute/door way bout 2" above the sub(& growing daily as he digs)his dungeon of doom is bout 1.5" below sub & now he's dug about 2" sideways. He digs a little bit everyday.


----------



## lorteti hr

ok guys so this is my new spider...
its lycosa(wolf spider)








very nice and active spider...


----------



## memento

Lycosa is a very nice genus of spiders









About your earlier question : Ceratogyrus darlingi isn't a spider I'd recommend without sufficiënt experience.
Not very toxic, but very agressive species


----------



## lorteti hr

yeah its very nice spider..
I want to have the most tarantulas from the old world and burrowers..


----------



## memento

Allright, if you are really after old world burrowers, think about Hysterocrates gigas. One of the few species that can be kept communal and that's most impressive to see in a large enough housing.
Lots of tunnels...


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks mate...thanks for the tip...
I never think about that spider but now I will sure search for him..


----------



## memento

A friend of mine has a communal tank with 3 females and 8 subadults... very impressive to see such a cohab, though all you see most of the time is an extended tunnel system that very now and then shows one of them.
Beautiful species though, but easily pissed off


----------



## lorteti hr

o that is very nice,so they can be together without any problems?
what size of terrarium I need to get for 2-3 of them..?
my lividum is now 6cm and its very defensive and angry at me when I approach near him..
he molted 5 days ago in his tunnel and I still can t see him..


----------



## memento

Haplopelma lividum is an angel compared to Hysteroctares gigas









Yeah they are very well kept communal, an 80cm tank would be sufficient. Try using an old aquarium for them, filled up for 80% with peat...


----------



## lorteti hr

o man you didn t see my lividum...he is crazy as hell..I have to throw the food from 2 meters..








you can hear him when he is angry...bone chilling sound....


----------



## memento

The sound of stridulating spiders is sweet, isn't it ?


----------



## lorteti hr

o yeah the sound is awesome...


----------



## lorteti hr

hey guys....
I just bought two new spiders and they are awesome...
a.genticulata and t.blondi...








t.blondi have a 1.5cm and genticulata is a giant...heh just kidding...she is about 6cm...
I will post some pictures but I need a new batteries...


----------



## memento

Sure it's a blondi and not a stirmi ?
About a year ago these two species have been seperated from each other...

If the patella has long hairs, it's blondi. Patella with short hairs means stirmi


----------



## lorteti hr

yeah its a t.blondi....long hairs...
and I take a friend with me to be sure...
he have 400 tarantulas at home..
and I saw one beautiful p.regalis but I m so afraid of arboreal tarantulas because they can jump really fast..


----------



## memento

No need to fear P.regalis, I haven't heard that often of one jumping. They are very fast runners though.
But imo the most interesting and beautiful genus


----------

